# failed IVF cycle - zero fertilisation



## Ceejie (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi there
I hope I am in the right place.

I have secondary infertility.  After 18 months of trying naturally, then clomid, and knowing i am ovuating and my H has good sperm....  we started IVF.

I got 9 eggs.  Literally zero fertilisaiton.  Nada.  It was all over the day after egg collection.  I was devastated.

It clearly seems that failure to fertilise is the problem but we don't know why.  The next stage is ICSI or PICSI.

Anyone have any success stories from IVF to Icsi / Picsi?

How do you pick yourself up from a failed cylce?

thank you


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello

Sorry to hear that

I have experienced similar and it's not a nice feeling 

My only advice is to take each day as it comes and get your review meeting to see what they think

A lot of people unfortunately have the issue with ivf and icsi can fix it


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your eggs. We did icsi and was successful first try so don't lose hope although we lost our baby there's plenty of my cycle buddies who didn't 

Did you go for natural cycle or did they use drugs? I was on a lot of drugs and although it's hard work all the injections I think it helps with success rate. Are you and hubby taking lots of vitamins?


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

It took me a number of months to deal with my failed cycle. Allow yourself time to grieve. Allow yourself 'meltdown' days. Write a list of 'pick me up' things to do when you're feeling down. xxx


----------



## SMM (Sep 20, 2015)

Really sorry to hear what has happened. We had 15 eggs and zero fertilisation on our first IVF. Turned out we had a binding problem. I was absolutely devestated after this cycle. 

We then moved over to do ICSI three months later and had a normal fertilisation rate (7/. For me it really helped to look forward to the next steps as felt cheated we didn't have any fertilisation at all from 15 mature eggs. Currently 22 weeks pregnant with identical twins. There is definitely hope. I wish you all the best!


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Ceejie - I didn't quite have the same experience as you, but we had one fertilise out of 8 which ended in a very early CP so we have been told that it will be ICSI the next time round.

My OTD was the 12/12 (though I didn't end up knowing for definite until the 14th that it was a BFN - and I'm struggling still.  The only thing keeping me going is knowing that I will have another go (planning for March/April time) and from now, I'm just doing everything I can to improve my health (and trying to get DH to do as much as possible!)

Are you definitely planning to do an ICSI cycle? 

So I'm sorry, this is a bit of a rubbish response (as there isn't exactly anything to help you!) but I find that talking to you lovely ladies on here helps massively as no one else seems to understand and their well meant words just upset or annoy me!

It seems like people do have success rates moving from IVF to ICSI so that's great, definitely gives me hope!

That's lovely news SMM


----------

